# Royal assets : Metallic Tutorial (BIG TUT)



## pladies (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all !!!

I am back with a new tutorial, as I have seen many people requesting a tutorial with the Royal assets Metallics palette I am done one for you...

It's my second one. I think it's a better Tut than the first, there are much MORE photos.

I hope it doesn't matter that I put it in the Tutorial contest.

So we will try to achieve this look:







*WARNING*
I am sick while doing this. But wanting to have fun doing a tut. So don't mind the awfulness of my face and skin LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The TOOLS

##FACE




Mat lumiere foundation Chanel
Semi loose powder Yves saint laurent
Councealor Dior
Brow pencil chanel
Blush Bourjois

##EYES & LIPS




Nivea stick councealor (not pictured)
Brushes (mine are sephora)
The metallics palette !!!!
Khol pencil maybelline
Voluminous mascara
Eyelash curler
Lipstick (no brand) nice natural brown
Lip Balm

**STEP 1**
Bare face, take you hair away from your face.





**STEP 2**
This palette has actually a lot of shimmer that is going to fall down. So like usual I will do my face after doing my eyes.
So, put on your base first allover your eyelid up to crease, browbone... ALLOVER
I use a councelor stick, put you can use ARtdeco one, MAC one, or a paintpot... Just do as you please.




I apply some and a gently dab and "roll" my finger.

**STEP 3**




Take Creme Royale, the e/s of the Left.
And apply it on the eyelid and browbone.




Done!





**STEP 4**
Now it's the turn of velvet lady. The awesome black e/s with golden shimmer in.




Many people have asked me, how I achieved the shape of my eye makeup. I sort of imagine a "line" shown here with my brush. For the first times, you can use tape. It really helps.




So with your thinner brush, or a pencil sort of brush "draw" a line in your outter corner. Don't worry, it's going to be blend and evrything afterwards, it won't stay neat (unless you are using some tape) so we'll use q-tips.




Fill the outter corner with velvet lady e/s and a bit in the crease but not to much.




Take another brush. And blend, blend...




Take a q-tip put a very little amount of water, or your makeup remover product and erase everything that doesn't look pretty...





**STEP 5**
Now take some honey lust e/s on your brush. The e/s on the left




I tried to take a picture of the texture of honey lust on my brush...See all the glitter ?




Put Honey lust on your lid.





**STEP 6**
Take Manor now, the e/s on the left of velvet lady.




Put manor on your crease, especially in the outter corner of the crease.




You should have this




Blend blend blend blend
You should do this slighty from the outter corner to the inner corner.... Do not criss cross or anything... We don't want manor to go all over the eyelid.
See left eye (on the pic) is blended and right eye is not.





**STEP 7**
Take your black khol pencil, and do a nice line as an eyeliner.




Smudge it a bit with a thin brush.





**STEP 8**
Take your brushes and add some more honey lust and velvet lady (manor if needed)
And blend a little, with little strokes from outer to inner again.
See honey lust put some glitter everywhere on my eyes ?
With a tiny brush put some velvet lady over the eyeliner also.





**STEP 9**
So we are done at the moment with the eyes. 
If there's some "oops" Q-tips again are helpful... Don't do this after doing your face though.
Let's do our face now ! We'll go back to it later.




Put your foundation on your face. Mines dry rather quickly so I do don't "dots" all over my face lol




Even if you use your fingers rather than a brush.... Try not to "rub" your face while applying it. Be smooth. It will be more natural.





**STEP 10**
Councealor time !!!
Pur your councealor (small amounts !) under your eyes, and with your finger dab, and gently roll your finger. The famous "rolling motion" that everybody talks about. It's been hard for me to actually really understands what it meant. But when you get it it's amazing..... Don't rub, don't tear it.... Dab and roll.




Now a trick that I have found not so long ago... Dab some powder with a fluffy small brush.... Don't rub, just apply it. And then do the rolling thing with your finger again. It will set it. And the light won't move.





**STEP 11 & 12**
Powder your face.




Do your brows. Can't skip this step.
Do some little strokes with your pencil and then smooth everything with a brush.




Done !
This is makeup MAGIC !!!





**STEP 13**
Intensify your outer corner, if you like so. I like my makeup to be dramatic.
And on your eyeliner.




Put some velvet lady on your lower lashline... 




Add some Creme royale on your browbone




Now we are really done with the eyes...





**FEW STEPS MORE**
Curl your lashes and put on some mascara




Blush also is nice lol




Lipstick step, you know how to do this




Here is a trick of mine
I put a little of some glitter e/s to the middle of my lips, here it's honey lust...
It gives a nice effect





**FINISH**
Let's go for the nice photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Thanks a bunch for watching. Hope you like !


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely! You are so pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2007)

love that pallett!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

wow i love it


----------



## pladies (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so happy you like it ! oxxo


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for a great tutorial i will be trying this look


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful skin, mamas. 
Loved the tut!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome tut!  I love the way you shaped the sahdow.  I can't wait to practice this!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 16, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## pladies (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you !!

Yes, I hope I will be able to see pics of your look made from this tut...

I will put in in my makeup blog... It's in french but anyway lol


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the harsh line but I like the way you did the tutorial =]


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## frocher (Dec 17, 2007)

I love ti, thank you.  You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## athenav (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## pladies (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the great feedback !

And thank you for my skin as I found it rather awful at the moment !

xoxo


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ill have to try this


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

not sure the shape would look good on me but i love it on you! very cool tut!


----------



## pladies (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you !

At least give it a try patricia... You can do it more rounded but with keeping the colors...


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome. thanks!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial. Thank you!


----------



## pladies (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you !!

xoxo


----------



## pladies (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you !!

xoxo


----------



## pladies (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you !!

xoxo


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the shape or the harsh line either, but you did a good job of the tut, so thanks!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 5, 2008)

what's that shade you're using for your brows? i guess if it's chanel it must be quite expensive???


----------



## pladies (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually patricia, not so much expensive... Less than 18.00 euros (it depends on how much you think something is expensive of course)

You have the pencil and a brush on the other side.

The shade is called "Cendre noir" in french but I dunno the name for other countries. It's the black one.

Good thing with this pencil is the texture, easy to work. It stays well. And the color, I have been searching the right black a long time. Color changes with the light it makes it realistic. Black but doesn't look fake.

I am dying my hair, and when they trun more brown the color of my brows are still awesome with it.

I am very satisfied of it. I won't change.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

This is such a pretty look!  I don't have the palette, but I have similar colors so I might try this!  Thanks so much, and you look so gorgeous!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2008)

merci poupée


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 10, 2008)

*LOVE this tutorial! I have the Metallics palette, and haven't really used it much...this'll change now!

You have such a classic, feminine look about you; you remind me of Audrey Hepburn! A very classy, timeless beauty!*


----------

